# yo-yo loach



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got a yo-yo loach yesterday. any tips on care?... also i've seen online that they are also called lohachata botia loaches???


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The bait has been set John...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ROTFL...............yep ; that be me.....
years ago their scientific name was Botia Lohachata , but then they changed it...the original common name was "Lohachata Loach" ; but when the educational system started going down the toilet all them young folks couldn't pronounce "lohachata" , so they just started calling them yo yo loaches...you know ; like ; yo yo , look at dem fiches...
78-82 degrees...places to hide..feed them a good mixed diet...they can reach 6+ inches...can be quite active...do not touch them...they have razor sharp spines that they will use to stab you...use smooth gravel..


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I kinda figured I'd get a response from you, loha. And yes lol I noticed it must've been where you got your username. And thanks for the tips


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are awesome fish...very entertaining at times...lol


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Not sure if you know this but if you look st the black stripes there's a Y and O pattern. I actually just got one on...saturday? They're really funny.


----------

